# ethical question - too many pigeons and poop?



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello All,

You may remember Mommy, the patriarch of 8 or more successful clutches on our balcony over the last 3 years. My husband and I are very fond of he and Summer, his wife. 

Mommy and Summer are paired and are still around, but he's allowed another mating couple to 'claim' the left side of the balcony (where they've already had one unsuccessful clutch). As well, at least 3 pigeons are now allowed territory for roosting and during the day. This is a lot of poop! Since spring is coming, we'd like to use the balcony. The last 3 summers we have co-existed successfully on the balcony with Mommy and his wife. Now there is too much poop too keep up with cleaning. 

I have 2 questions:

1. Any advice on how to reduce the number of pigeons living on our balcony back to 2, Mommy and Summer (Mommy used to do this for us). 
- is this even ethical? We love pigeons, and don't like the idea of playing favourites, but we also hate the the idea of driving off Mommy and 

Summer.

2. I've read many posts and a few articles on dried pigeon poop and breathing, but I feel I still don't know much. Right now we're not opening the windows as there is a lot of poop accumulated over the winter, and my husband has allergies and respiratory problems. Any further advice or info on the hazards of dried pigeon poop?

Thank you all very much,
Poco

p.s. A picture of Mommy in his 3rd season with us with his fledgling, Big Baby.


----------



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

To slow down your population problem try removing the real eggs and replacing them with wooden eggs. Also the pigeon waste problem can be solved with a cheap mask that you can buy at any hardware store, a scraper , and a little hard work. Good Luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely birds.

Pigeons usually will hang out where there is a source of food and a place to nest/roost. 

If you have been supporting them with either they will continue to stay. You can't "reduce" (sounds like a polite word for euthanize) their numbers, maybe discourage them by reducing their consumption of food... slowly, and as suggested removing their eggs and replacing them with dummy eggs, that is very effective.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

you need to make it unpleasent for them to live there. if they are within reach, daily interfearences with the nest will do the trick only the true determined pair will stay


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I have a small balcony upon which I have had one 'special' pair (BlueBar and Twinkle) nesting for almost three years. They have their own plant tub, sheltered by the wall of the balcony ... though I have offered them a proper nest box they turn their beaks up at it 

I have between 5 - 7 who roost on the balcony at night, and 'visitors' who come to see if there's any pigeon food left out for them (most days there is).

Apart from a couple of broods, I've provided plastic eggs when 'my' pair lay, as my way of humane pigeon control.

Another pair keep building nests too close to the drain grill, but with these I just remove the nest before they can get settled ... in any case, where they try would get waterlogged when I wash the balcony down.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Any further advice or info on the hazards of dried pigeon poop?


Damp it down thoroughly before cleaning. And as suggested by someone else, wear a mask.

If you use a pigeon scraper it is a very quick job to clean up damp poops. 

Cynthia


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

*thank you*

Hello All,
Thank you for your replies! I'll start looking for a pigeon scraper and wooden eggs. 
Yes, thank you, I think they are beautiful too. 
Poco


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

would something like a hawk statue scare the birds away


----------

